# Modified A-Frame



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Several years ago, I ran across plans from Mother Earth News for a modified A-frame. 

I couldn't find the original link with photos but some of the black and white photos are half way down this link.

http://putterordiemyblog.wordpress.com/2010/03/05/of-modified-a-frames-and-avatars/

I was curious if anyone has any experience with this or other modified A-frames.

Thanks


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've stayed in one similar to this. Quite a while ago. As I recall it was difficult to heat, but had a lot of room in it, and had NO problem with snow load (important here in Wisconsin) the owner said it was easy to build.

Another one that a friend used to live in (he was in the basement section) had a LOT of problems with water flooding the lower floor. 

I would think they'd be difficult to add on to unless you went lengthwise


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

and arched rafter building could be considered a modified A frame type building, like the old Gothic barn,

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/aben-plans/5220.pdf

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/aben-plans/5221.pdf

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/aben-plans/nd708-2-2.pdf

http://www.ag.ndsu.edu/aben-plans/nd720-3-1.pdf

if the upper floor is at the meeting of the studs and the rafters or just extend the rafters to the ground and there would not be any bracing problems,


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input! 

I've had a set of plans for years and I'm finally at the point where I can seriously consider building it!


----------

